# Good program for deadlifts??



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't done deads for at least 6months been doing rack pulls mainly, before I stopped my best was 220kgx1 and could do 180 for reps, started adding a deadlift day recently and my lifts are down considerably, I struggled to do singles with 180kg, then attempted 200kg and did it but that's was on the limit.

Looking for a decent program to Get me back to were I was and better, any suggestions?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

there is a deadliftin program somewhere cant think what its called ill have a butchers


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

this is a decent one http://tsampa.org/training/scripts/coan_phillipi_deadlift/


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Merat said:


> this is a decent one http://tsampa.org/training/scripts/coan_phillipi_deadlift/


 :cool2: 220KG -300KG in 10 weeks??? Is that possible? haha

Coan/Phillipi 10 week Deadlift Routine

Based on a 220 kg (485 lbs) current max and a 300 kg (661 lbs) desired max we get the following cycle. Weights are rounded to the nearest 2.5 kg. Notation: sets x reps @ weight.

NOTES: Percentages for the deadlifts are based on the desired max whereas percentages for the power shrugs are based on the current max. Rest 90-120 sec between sets of all assistance exercises.

Week 1

Deadlift (75%): 1x2 @ 225 kg

Speed deadlift (60%): 8x3 @ 180 kg (90 sec rest b/w sets)

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Week 2

Deadlift (80%): 1x2 @ 240 kg

Speed deadlift (65%): 8x3 @ 195 kg (90 sec rest b/w sets)

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Week 3

Deadlift (85%): 1x2 @ 255 kg

Speed deadlift (70%): 6x3 @ 210 kg (90-120 sec rest b/w sets)

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Week 4

Deadlift (90%): 1x2 @ 270 kg

Speed deadlift (75%): 5x3 @ 225 kg (90-120 sec rest b/w sets)

3 circuits (rest 90sec between exercises, 2-3 minutes between circuits):

Stiff-leg deadlift: 8 reps

Bent over row: 8 reps

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 8 reps

Arched back good morning: 8 reps

Week 5

Deadlift (80%): 3x3 @ 240 kg

Speed deadlift (65%): 3x3 @ 195 kg (120 sec rest b/w sets)

Power shrugs (60% of current): 3x5 @ 132.5 kg

Stiff-leg deadlift: 3x5

Bent over row: 3x5

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 3x5

Arched back good morning: 3x5

Week 6

Deadlift (85%): 1x2 @ 255 kg

Speed deadlift (70%): 3x3 @ 210 kg (120 sec rest b/w sets)

Power shrugs (65% of current): 3x5 @ 142.5 kg

Stiff-leg deadlift: 3x5

Bent over row: 3x5

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 3x5

Arched back good morning: 3x5

Week 7

Deadlift (90%): 1x2 @ 270 kg

Speed deadlift (75%): 3x3 @ 225 kg (120 sec rest b/w sets)

Power shrugs (70% of current): 2x5 @ 155 kg

Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x5

Bent over row: 2x5

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 2x5

Arched back good morning: 2x5

Week 8

Deadlift (95%): 1x2 @ 285 kg

Speed deadlift (70%): 3x3 @ 210 kg (120 sec rest b/w sets)

Power shrugs (75% of current): 2x5 @ 165 kg

Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x5

Bent over row: 2x5

Underhand (reverse) grip lat pulldown: 2x5

Arched back good morning: 2x5

Week 9

Deadlift (97.5%): 1x1 @ 292.5 kg

Speed deadlift (70%): 2x3 @ 210 kg (rest as needed b/w sets)

Power shrugs (75% of current): 2x5 @ 165 kg

Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x5

Week 10

Deadlift (100%): 1x1 @ 300 kg

Speed deadlift (60%): 2x3 @ 180 kg (rest as needed b/w sets)

Week 11: Meet day/max attempt


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The formula is obv not for such big steps though... week 1 you're doing 225 for a double when your max is 220. Not happening.

It's more geared toward adding 10-20kg to your max.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The formula is obv not for such big steps though... week 1 you're doing 225 for a double when your max is 220. Not happening.
> 
> It's more geared toward adding 10-20kg to your max.


Yeah, I got abit carried away, but all it asked was current 1rm and desired 1rm so maybe they should be more specific


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

that routine is good and works


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

since this routine is once a week is it possible to squat another day whilst on this routine or will it hinder gains due working similar muscles?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

i do my sqauts at the beggining of the week... mark franco where are you from as i live in waddington,work on the door in newark


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Im running the Coan/Phillipe program at the moment. Very decent.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

i found that as long as you deadlift up to around 90% of your 1 rep max , do some sort of pull up or pull down,some sort of row (bent over, machine, dumbell) your deadlift should go up failing that try trenbalone..


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Merat said:


> this is a decent one http://tsampa.org/training/scripts/coan_phillipi_deadlift/


Cheers that's great program!!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Would that routine count as my back day then? Because I currently train shoulders and back and have been having a separate day for deads


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i do my sqauts at the beggining of the week... mark franco where are you from as i live in waddington,work on the door in newark


Yeah I noticed your location the other day, Newarks not that far, im in Grimsby mate


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Im running the Coan/Phillipe program at the moment. Very decent.


What are you using as your max and target weights mate?

I jumped on the bandwagon and started the program last week. Think I might be aiming a little high with 270-300kg in 10 weeks, but I am assisted, so we'll see.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> What are you using as your max and target weights mate?
> 
> I jumped on the bandwagon and started the program last week. Think I might be aiming a little high with 270-300kg in 10 weeks, but I am assisted, so we'll see.


290 current max 310 target mate.

4 weeks in i pulled 280 for a double which was a pb.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers pal. I'm only 2 weeks in, did the 2nd session yesterday. First time doing a program of any sort, and I've never followed a regular routine before. Frustrating to be limited to certain weights when they feel so light and you know you can go heavier, but I'm hammering the assistance work. Weights are going up every week on all movements and today my ar..se, hams and forearms are knackered for the first time in ages!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers pal. I'm only 2 weeks in, did the 2nd session yesterday. First time doing a program of any sort, and I've never followed a regular routine before. Frustrating to be limited to certain weights when they feel so light and you know you can go heavier, but I'm hammering the assistance work. Weights are going up every week on all movements and today my ar..se, hams and forearms are knackered for the first time in ages!


yeah, first couple of weeks is easy! lol the speed deads kill me like. trying to speed dead 235 last friday was a nightmare i dont think ive ever sweated so much.


----------

